
One-tap sign-up and sign-in on websites using Google - arikr
https://developers.google.com/identity/one-tap/web/
======
arikr
I noticed this on Hipmunk - I visited the site, and saw "Continue as {my
name}." I clicked it and was signed in instantly. Wrote down on my task list
to figure out how Hipmunk was doing that, as it was a really neat user
experience. It seems this is the answer (and they're even using Hipmunk in the
demo screenshots).

Would be shocked if this doesn't become very popular on websites.

